# Matriculation agent needed



## Gazwelsh (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi All

Does anyone know of a good, reasonably priced, Matriculation agent near Gois, Arganil, or surrounding areas, that can help me to matriculate my UK motorhome?

Kind regards

Gareth


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It's about an hour from Arganil but Rui Cruz of Organifacho on the pombal Zona Industrial is very good.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Matriculation*

Hello Gareth 

As you live near Gois ask at the local bars in Gois for Scouse Pete he helped use do our motor home and car. He did his own car in a day.

I will PM his number when you have posted 5 times.

Fred


----------



## Gazwelsh (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi Travelling Man
Thank you once again for your help, much appreciated.
Regards
Gareth


----------



## Gazwelsh (Apr 14, 2019)

Janina k said:


> Hello Gareth
> 
> As you live near Gois ask at the local bars in Gois for Scouse Pete he helped use do our motor home and car. He did his own car in a day.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Fred

I will visit a few bars on Friday and see if I can track him down.

Much appreciated
Regards
Gareth


----------

